# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Pregled as u Varaždinu-21.07.

## big milky mum

U subotu, 21.07. od 17-19 sati na parkiralištu bauMaxa u Gospodarskoj ulici!


Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno  postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u  vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta  ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći.

Dođite  :Smile:

----------

